# Spot the violations:  Electrical1



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2011)

How many violations could you write up on this installation:


----------



## Inspector 102 (Feb 23, 2011)

Gonna give it a quick quess:

1.Securing NM cable within 12" of box

2. NM cable pasing thru another panelboard

3. Re-identifying white conductors used as ungrounded

4. 3 NM cables under 1 romex connector?

What else am I missing?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 23, 2011)

Doing pretty good so far.

How about IRC sections or NEC sections?

What could you cite for compliance by giving section numbers?


----------



## Jim Harper (Feb 23, 2011)

NEC 300.4(G). Insulated bushings required on main ser cable and subfeed cable.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Feb 23, 2011)

1.Securing NM cable within 12" of box - NEC 334.30  IRC TAble E3702.1 2003 Edition

2. NM cable pasing thru another panelboard - NEC 312.8 is pushing it, but not sure what else would apply   IRC Reference unknown

3. Re-identifying white conductors used as ungrounded - NEC 200.7 ©(1)  IRC E3307.3 Exception 2003 Edition

4. 3 NM cables under 1 romex connector? - Manufacturers listing (NEC 110.3 (B))  IRC E3303.3  2003 Edition


----------



## raider1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jim Harper said:
			
		

> NEC 300.4(G). Insulated bushings required on main ser cable and subfeed cable.


That section does not apply to cables just to raceways.

Chris


----------



## peach (Feb 24, 2011)

looks like alot of potential violations.. I'd send Greg.. my walking NEC resource...


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 26, 2011)

Isn't there a code section for spaghetti? LOL


----------

